# Beleidigung für die Ohren: Wenn die deutsche Synchronisation grauenhaft ausfällt



## AnneNeukirchner (19. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Beleidigung für die Ohren: Wenn die deutsche Synchronisation grauenhaft ausfällt* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Beleidigung für die Ohren: Wenn die deutsche Synchronisation grauenhaft ausfällt


----------



## Nosi11 (19. Januar 2013)

wirklich gute deutsche synchronsprecher gibt es nicht sonderlich viele. wenn man sich ansieht wieviele schauspieler auf einen synchronsprecher kommen und wie oft man beim zappen die gleiche stimme in verschiedenen serien hört..!

aber die synchronsprecher haben auch oft nicht leicht, es ist ja nicht nur so dass sie das fertige material vorgesetzt bekommen, sondern sie müssen ja teilweise sätze einsprechen ohne eine spielszene überhaupt zu sehen. das kann einfach nicht gut werden!

2 spiele die ich angespielt hatte in den letzten wochen waren assassins creed 3 und das etwas ältere risen 2. da liegen welten bei der vertonung. bei ac3 waren die stimmen aber so auch so bekannt dass ich jedesmal am überlegen war zu welchem schauspieler sie gehören.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (19. Januar 2013)

Dr Breen fand ich sogar recht gut gelungen in Half Life 2. Barney war der einzige, bei dem ich mir dachte: Nein, so nicht. Sogar der G-Man war okay.

The Witcher war auch noch halbwegs okay. Da gab's schlimmere Spiele. FEAR2 zum Beispiel. Oder Hard Reset.


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2013)

Eine ... Bildergalerie ...? Zum Thema Synchronsprecher?
Und kein einziges Video zum Thema, in dem man diese zu hören kriegt?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_STNOGMAFKA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Cosmo (19. Januar 2013)

Ich vermisse in eurer Galerie Guild Wars 2 als eine der jüngsten Katastrophen!
Definitiv eine der schlimmsten Synchros seit langem die ich mir anhören musste!


----------



## baiR (19. Januar 2013)

Alone in the Dark fehlt definitiv noch. AitD war das erste Spiel, dass ich unbedingt in englisch mit deutschen Untertiteln spielen wollte. Mir gefiel der Kommentar von Simon (bei Gameone oder Giga), als er sagte, die Stimme von der weiblichen Hauptfigur klingt als wenn das verantwortliche Synchronstudio irgendeine Wurstverkäufern auf der Straße für die Synchronisation aufgegabelt hat. 



Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Dr Breen fand ich sogar recht gut gelungen in Half Life 2. Barney war der einzige, bei dem ich mir dachte: Nein, so nicht. Sogar der G-Man war okay.
> 
> The Witcher war auch noch halbwegs okay. Da gab's schlimmere Spiele. FEAR2 zum Beispiel. Oder Hard Reset.


 
Ich weiß leider weder auf welche Synchronfassung du und auf welche sich PC Games bezieht. Allerdings war die erste deutsche Synchronfassung von The Witcher grottig. Ich habe zum Glück, später als die EE herauskam, nicht die erste ertragen müssen. Mir gefiel die zweite Synchro dann eigentlich ziemlich gut. Vor allen Dingen die markante, dunkle Stimme von Geralt war hervorragend. Ich war ziemlich enttäuscht als Geralt im zweiten Teil eine andere Stimme bekommen hat. Die deutsche Stime der EE von The Wichter 1 kam dem Original und der Vision der Gamedesigner viel näher und passte dementsprechend auch viel besser zu Geralt.



Nosi11 schrieb:


> wirklich gute deutsche synchronsprecher gibt es nicht sonderlich viele. wenn man sich ansieht wieviele schauspieler auf einen synchronsprecher kommen und wie oft man beim zappen die gleiche stimme in verschiedenen serien hört..!
> 
> aber die synchronsprecher haben auch oft nicht leicht, es ist ja nicht nur so dass sie das fertige material vorgesetzt bekommen, sondern sie müssen ja teilweise sätze einsprechen ohne eine spielszene überhaupt zu sehen. das kann einfach nicht gut werden!


 
Das ist auch der Grund warum die deutschen Synchronfassungen meist nicht an die englischen herankommen. Ihnen wird viel mehr Beachtung geschenkt und sie werden viel ernster genommen als die Synchronisation für Deutschland. Die englischen Sprachversionen verkaufen sich halt am meisten und sind somit wichtiger. Besonders regt mich das bei Microsoft auf. Die haben so viel Kohle und sind trotzdem zu geizig für eine ordentliche Synchronisation ihrer Topfranchises zu sorgen. Ich weiß nicht wie die Synchro von Halo ist aber ich weiß, dass z.B die Synchro für Alan Wake ziemlich scheiße war. Die Synchro von Gears of War gefiel mir zwar sehr gut, vor allem die markante Stimme von Marcus aber die manchmal stark asynchronen Zwischensequenzen gingen mir auf den Sack. Ich weiß nicht wer für die Implementierung der Synchronisation zuständig ist aber nach einer anschließenden Qualitätsprüfung, der die engl. Fassung mit Sicherheit unterlaufen ist, hätte man diese Sache bestimmt leicht fixen können.



Worrel schrieb:


> Eine ... Bildergalerie ...? Zum Thema Synchronsprecher?
> Und kein einziges Video zum Thema, in dem man diese zu hören kriegt?



Mit Videos gabs das ja schon bei PC Games. Die wollten halt mal etwas anderes machen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Januar 2013)

das es angeblich wenige gute Syncronsprecher gibt ist doch ausgemachter Schwachsinn, das Problem ist viel mehr das diese ordentlich Geld kosten, was viele Publisher nicht wirklich bereit sind zu investieren!
Außerdem bedeutet es nicht automatisch, das einem die Originalfassung bzw. englische besser gefällt auch, dass die deutsche Fassung schlecht wär


----------



## mimglueck (19. Januar 2013)

Ja, was glaubt ihr denn, warum das so ist? Weil jeder Idiot sich mittlerweile hinstellen kann und sagen kann: "Ich bin <Sprecher>" (<frei ersetzbar mit "Sänger", "Schauspieler", etc.) und, was sehr viel schlimmer ist: "Ich koste viiiiel weniger als richtige <Sprecher>". Ex und hopp, nächstes Spiel, billigbilligbillig, doofdoofdoof, handyandyhandy - das ist unsere schöne neue Welt, unsere Zivilisation: lieblos, leblos, gelangweilt...
Und wehe, ich höre jetzt jemanden sagen: "Dann wander doch aus!" - JA; WOHIN DENN? Auf dem Mars sind wir doch auch bald...


----------



## Blackxdragon87 (19. Januar 2013)

also bei MGS, Star Wars und Fahrenheit muss ich echt sagen. das die spreche wirklich gute arbeit gemacht haben.


----------



## Exar-K (19. Januar 2013)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Dr Breen fand ich sogar recht gut gelungen in Half Life 2. Barney war der einzige, bei dem ich mir dachte: Nein, so nicht. Sogar der G-Man war okay.
> 
> The Witcher war auch noch halbwegs okay. Da gab's schlimmere Spiele. FEAR2 zum Beispiel. Oder Hard Reset.


 Dem kann ich zustimmen, die Stimme und die Betonung vom G-Man fand ich sehr passend, Dr. Breen war auch gut, nur Barney war etwas merkwürdig. Hard Reset war wirklich eine mittlere Katastrophe, was bei einem Indie-Titel aber verschmerzbar ist.
Mir gefiel die alte Stimme von Geralt übrigens besser als die aus der EE.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. Januar 2013)

Die schlimmste Sync wurde aber vergessen:
*Baldurs Gate*

Ich möchte wirklich wissen wieviel die Entwickler gekifft haben um auf die Idee mit den Dialekten zu kommen


----------



## Skyzzed (19. Januar 2013)

Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich spiel schon seit Jahren jedes Spiel auf Englisch. Hab mir irgendwann mal Fallout 3 GOTY gekauft, dann gemerkt, dass es cut und deutsch-only ist, habs trotzdem mal installiert und angespielt... hab nach 30min wieder aufgehört und nichtmehr angefasst, bei deutschen Sprechern platzen mir die Trommelfelle.
Ich kann mir nichtmal Mass Effect 3 auf Deutsch antun (habs per YouTube versucht!) und das, obwohl das eigentlich als gute Synchro gilt.


----------



## Mothman (19. Januar 2013)

Skyzzed schrieb:


> Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, ich spiel schon seit Jahren jedes Spiel auf Englisch. Hab mir irgendwann mal Fallout 3 GOTY gekauft, dann gemerkt, dass es cut und deutsch-only ist, habs trotzdem mal installiert und angespielt... hab nach 30min wieder aufgehört und nichtmehr angefasst, bei deutschen Sprechern platzen mir die Trommelfelle.
> Ich kann mir nichtmal Mass Effect 3 auf Deutsch antun (habs per YouTube versucht!) und das, obwohl das eigentlich als gute Synchro gilt.


So geht es mir seit Jahren bei Filmen und bei Spielen auch immer mehr. Wenn man sich einmal an englische Sprecher gewöhnt hat, merkt man erst, wie sch..ße die Deutschen meistens sind. 

Ich finde es grundsätzlich gut, dass lokalisiert wird und bei Filmen synchronisiert. Aber ich finde man sollte auch immer Zugang zur Originalversion bekommen, falls man diese bevorzugt.

Manche Spielen fragen ja schon manchmal garnicht mehr, in welcher Sprache man installieren möchte. Da bekommt man einfach die Sprache des Download-Clients (Steam oder Origin usw) vorgeballert.


----------



## mrgott (19. Januar 2013)

Na aber English ist mir aber meistens zu Perfekt. Es ist halt so das Menschen anderes reagieren(anders reden) wie es von den Mitmenschen erwartet wird. Mr. Bean z.b in der Szene wo er auf der Achterbahn ist. Es kann nicht sein das jeder Held/NPC die perfekte Stimme und Betonung hat zu allen Szenen. Das English mag im durschnitt ja besser sein aber es ist oft zu obercool zu aufgesetzt zu perfekt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (19. Januar 2013)

Für mich ist es sogar ein Grund zum Import, wenn das Spiel nur eine deutsche Sprachausgabe besitzt. Ich spiele nahezu jedes Spiel auf Englisch, ebenso wie ich jeden Film eigentlich nur im Originalton gucke (wenn ich die Sprache verstehe...). Wenn man den Originalton kennt, bzw. sich an Originalsprecher gewähnt hat, wirken die deutschen Sprecher eigentlich immer hölzern, emotionslos, aufgesetzt.


----------



## Nosi11 (19. Januar 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> das es angeblich wenige gute Syncronsprecher gibt ist doch ausgemachter Schwachsinn, das Problem ist viel mehr das diese ordentlich Geld kosten, was viele Publisher nicht wirklich bereit sind zu investieren!
> Außerdem bedeutet es nicht automatisch, das einem die Originalfassung bzw. englische besser gefällt auch, dass die deutsche Fassung schlecht wär


 
also es gibt ja nicht nur schlecht vertonte spiele. es gibt auch filme die zum teil grottenschlecht vertont sind.

viele synchronstimmen sind selbst schauspieler. so stand beispielsweise die stimme von bruce willis bei stirb langsam 3 selbst vor der kamera und konnte nicht synchronisieren. dafür sprang arnie ein, fand ich schrecklich!.

aber ich schweife vom thema ab. natürlich gibt es gute und schlechte sprecher. genauso wie es gute und schlechte schauspieler gibt. und wenn ich mir die aufgesetzten texte von deutschen produktionen wie gzsz oder so ein quatsch anhöre wundere ich mich kein bischen über schlechte synchros.
gute deutsche schauspieler kannst du meiner meinung nach genauso wie sprecher an wenigen händen abzählen.
natürlich kosten gute mehr.
aber ein manfred lehmann spricht nicht zig hollywood-schauspieler weil es so viele andere gleich gute stimmen gibt!!!!


----------



## bottleBub (19. Januar 2013)

leider Wahr, viele Synchros haben nicht das Format der Originalfassung, das liegt zT aber an organisatorischen Problemen wie: Drehbücher die geändert werden, Rollen die zT komplett weg fallen und/oder durch andere ersetzt werden, der Zeitdruck der dadurch entsteht und vorallem weil die deutschen Tonstudios meist nur den Text geliefert bekommen ohne iwelche visuellen oder akustischen Vorlagen, insofern muss dann das Drehbuch vom Tonstudio selbst interpretiert werden was dann zu solcher grottigen Deutschfassung führt, aber man muss trotzdem sagen das wir in Deutschland was Synchro angeht immernoch mit am besten bedient sind

Mein negativ Beispiel für schlechte Deutschfassungen wäre zB FIFA, iwie schaffen die es immer Kommentatoren raus zu picken die weder Ahnung noch Talent haben, fehlt nur noch der Wolff Fuss dann ist das deutsche FIFA entgültig am Arsch


----------



## solidus246 (19. Januar 2013)

Achjah, Half Life 2 letztens nochmal angefangen und mich köstlich über den G Man amüsiert  Der kling mal sowas von daneben ^^

Um mal ein gutes Beispiel zu nennen : Assassins Creed 3. Die deutsche Stimme von Sandler, Kevin Spacey etc etc etc


----------



## Worrel (19. Januar 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Manche Spielen fragen ja schon manchmal gar nicht mehr, in welcher Sprache man installieren möchte. Da bekommt man einfach die Sprache des Download-Clients (Steam oder Origin usw) vorgeballert.


 Bei Steam ist das so: Bestimmte Spiele gibt es in DE aufgrund von Publisher Wunsch nur in Deutsch.

Dann steht das aber auch deutklich dabei, wie zB bei Titan Quest: 
"Gewaltgemindert: Gewaltgeminderte Version - nur auf Deutsch verfügbar"

Wenn der Satz oä. nicht da steht, gilt das, was in dem Infokasten rechts unter "Sprachen" steht.
(Seltsamerweise steht da bei Titan Quest: "Sprachen: Englisch, Französisch, Italienisch, Spanisch" - kein "Deutsch" ...  )
Und dann kann man frei unter den vorhandenen Sprachen auswählen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2013)

Ich mag Spiele und Filme / Serien generell einfach lieber in der jeweiligen Originalfassung.

Verstehe ich die Originalsprache nicht, dann schau ich mir auch mal Filme mit Untertiteln an - das macht einen ganz anderen Eindruck, da die Originalsprecher meistens um einiges mehr an Emotionen in ihrem Ausdruck haben.

Muss man zum Beispiel einfach mal Letters from Iwo Jima im japanischen Original mit irgendeiner Synchro vergleichen.

Was mich an Synchros aber auch oft ärgert, wobei man dagegen aber nichts machen kann, ist, wenn ein Synchronsprecher, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, in einer Fortsetzung nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
Es gibt nichts blöderes für mich, als wenn ich jetzt z.B. 2 Teile einer Trilogie gesehen habe und plötzlich hat im 3. Teil einer der Hauptdarsteller eine andere Stimme - geht gar nicht.
Simpsons hab ich früher zwar auch öfter im TV geschaut, aber seit Anke Engelke die Marge spricht, hab ich die Serie so gut wie nie mehr geschaut. Dann lieber von Zeit zu Zeit die DVD´s im Original reinziehen.


----------



## BlackAlpha90 (19. Januar 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> also es gibt ja nicht nur schlecht vertonte spiele. es gibt auch filme die zum teil grottenschlecht vertont sind.
> 
> viele synchronstimmen sind selbst schauspieler. so stand beispielsweise die stimme von bruce willis bei stirb langsam 3 selbst vor der kamera und konnte nicht synchronisieren. dafür sprang arnie ein, fand ich schrecklich!.


 

War das nicht die Stimme von John Travolta? Fand ich persönlich auch ziemlich schlimm^^


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2013)

Blackxdragon87 schrieb:


> also bei MGS, Star Wars und Fahrenheit muss ich echt sagen. das die spreche wirklich gute arbeit gemacht haben.


 MGS - Wegen der unfreiwilligen Komik hat es ja gewissermaßen Kultstatus. Das Spiel war top, die Synchro amüsant 
SW - Kann dazu nichts sagen.
Fahrenheit - Die Lokalisation war sogar (bis auf den farbigen Detectiv, glaube der hieß Tyler) ausgesprochen gut. Hab das Spiel zweimal durchgespielt, in beiden Sprachen. Die Synchro empfand ich kaum schlechter, besonders Lucas Kane und Carla waren gut eingesprochen.

Richtig schlechte Synchros, die mir spontan einfallen:

Halo 2 (dennoch ein guter FPS, selbst die Optik hat mich nicht abgeschreckt)
Bazooka Sue
Gabriel Knight 2 (trotzdem habe ich das Spiel geliebt)
Nibiru
Phantasmagoria 1


----------



## Nosi11 (19. Januar 2013)

BlackAlpha90 schrieb:


> War das nicht die Stimme von John Travolta? Fand ich persönlich auch ziemlich schlimm^^


 
ja, die stimme von john travolta, arnold schwarzenegger, sylvester stallone etc.

bei the expendables spricht thomas danneberg arnie und sly sogar in der gleichen szene^^


----------



## svd (19. Januar 2013)

Na, sehr viel scheint sich, seit "Flight of the Amazon Queen" ja nicht geändert zu haben. Bis auf die Bitrate der Sprachsamples. 

Im Allgemeinen, sind aber EA Spiele recht gut vertont... auch wenn (fast ausnahmslos) jeder männliche Charakter eine B-Movie Söldnerstimme verpasst bekommt...

Auch "Deck 13" stecken viel Aufwand in die Vertonung ihrer Adventures. (Das Ranja Bonalana (Thara) in "Ankh 3" nicht mehr dabei war, hat mich aber ziemlich gestört.) "Venetica" war auch okay, bis auf die obligatorischen "Dorftrottelstimmen" (gibt's leider in fast jedem Spiel) und eine manchmal furchtbare Abmischung.

Edna, Harvey und Droggelbecher aus "Edna bricht aus" fand ich sehr gut, bei vielen anderen Charakteren hat man dann, bei aller Sympathie für die Entwickler, doch gemerkt, dass sie nicht mit ausgebildeten Sprechern besetzt worden sind. Wenn Sätze in einem Nuscheln oder Flüstern geendet haben, fand ich das recht anstrengend.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. Januar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Edna, Harvey und Droggelbecher aus "Edna bricht aus" fand ich sehr gut, bei vielen anderen Charakteren hat man dann, bei aller Sympathie für die Entwickler, doch gemerkt, dass sie nicht mit ausgebildeten Sprechern besetzt worden sind. Wenn Sätze in einem Nuscheln oder Flüstern geendet haben, fand ich das recht anstrengend.


 Ich fand soweit alle Edna-Charakte gut, nur der König Adrian war so übertrieben träge... Dagegen war selbst Rudolf Scharping ne pfeilschnelle Quasselstrippe.


----------



## Astorek (19. Januar 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Na, sehr viel scheint sich, seit "Flight of the Amazon Queen" ja nicht geändert zu haben. Bis auf die Bitrate der Sprachsamples.


Oh doch! Selbst aufgrund der miesen Bedingungen bei einer Lokalisation hat sich seit FotaQ gottseidank eine Menge geändert. Derart gelangweilte Sprecher wie dort hab ich noch in keinem anderen Spiel gehört und reiht sich zumindest bei mir auf Platz 2 der schlimmsten Synchro-Fassungen in Spielen ein - direkt nach Baldurs Gate, die es für witzig hielten, dem Helden einen sächselndem Akzent anzubieten... Ich würde mich sonst als einigermaßen abgehärtet bei schlechten Synchros bezeichnen, aber FotaQ war neben Baldurs Gate das einzige Spiel, dem ich das prädikat "unerträglich" geben würde...


Stichwort Bedingungen: Eine echte "Synchronisierung" wie bei Filmen findet ja leider nicht statt, stattdessen wird "lokalisiert" - ein kleiner, aber bedeutsamer Unterschied: Lokalisierungs-Teams bekommen von den Entwicklern oftmals nur Ansammlungen von Textmaterial, ohne die Zusammenhänge oder auch nur zusammenhängende Dialoge zu bekommen. Von Charakterbeschreibungen oder gar lippensynchrone Videos ganz zu schweigen... Was dabei herauskommt, wenn Entwickler mit Lokalisierungs-Teams zusammenarbeiten, sieht man mMn. sehr schön an den ersten Teil von Runaway: Ich kann mich spontan an kein Spiel erinnern, was eine so annährend gute dt. Synchro zu bieten hatte...


Was bei schlechten Arbeitsbedingungen bzw. kaum Ausgangsmaterial herauskommt, sieht man mMn. am Deutlichsten an The Witcher 1 EE: Sämtliche Rollen wurden top besetzt, es finden sich Top-Synchronsprecher im Lokalisierungs-Team, die teilweise seit Jahrzehnten ihrer Arbeit nachgehen - und herausgekommen sind hölzerne "Dialoge", denen man anmerkt, dass diese völlig aus dem Zusammenhang abgelesen wurden. Ganz schlimm hat es da den Sprecher von Geralt, immerhin den Hauptprotagonisten, getroffen...


MGS war etwas... Naja. Vorallem: Bitte, BITTE setzt niemalswieder die Synchro von "Mei Ling" ein! Wenn die Stimme nur ein bisschen höher gewesen wäre, wären wohl sämtliche Gläser in meinem Regal zerbrochen... Dass ich keinen Tinnitus davongetragen habe, grenzt an ein Wunder... (OK, das war jetzt böse formuliert, aber die Stimme war wirklich zum Davonlaufen...)





> Simpsons hab ich früher zwar auch öfter im TV geschaut, aber seit Anke Engelke die Marge spricht, hab ich die Serie so gut wie nie mehr geschaut.


Leider kann man da wenig machen, da die Original-Sprecherin leider verstorben ist... Ursprünglich sollte Anke nach dem Vorbild ihrer Vorgängerin synchronisieren, aber dann kam sie auf die (mMn. bescheuerte) Idee, so zu sprechen wie ihre englische Sprecherin...


----------



## UthaSnake (19. Januar 2013)

Gibt sicherlich auch das eine oder andere Game das in der Orginalsprache schwammig bis schlecht klingt 

Aber: einfach auf Englsich Tonausgabe stellen (wenn möglich...oder sich gleich die Originalfassung holen) und dazu sonst englische oder deutsche (oder welche Sprache man sonst beherrscht ^^) Untertitel einschalten 

Ich würd gern mal hören wie ein gut synchronisiertes GTA klingt, aber bin auch froh das es mit Originalton verkauft wird 
Allein die ganzen Wortwitze/spielerein die einem auf deutsch verloren gehen 

Das einzige Spiel wo es mich gestört hat das es nur auf englsich war (also die SPrachausgabe) war L.A. Noire. 
Es war einfach schwierieg den Dialogen zu folgen, wenn auch noch (besonders am Anfang des Spiels) alle Möglichen Hinweise aufpoloppen die man auch noch ZU DEN DIALOGEN DAZU lesen musste/wollte

Andersherum muss ich aber auch sagen das es Spiele /Serien / FIlme gibt die mir in der deustchen Sprache besser gefallen!
So mitunter The Big Bang Theory, oder "24" 

BTW: Die englische Originalstimme vom G-Man ist auch scheiße


----------



## Exar-K (20. Januar 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> BTW: Die englische Originalstimme vom G-Man ist auch scheiße


Diese sonderbare Sprechweise, Betonung, Pausen, etc sind Absicht. Der G-Man soll so merkwürdig bzw. "künstlich" klingen und deshalb finde ich ja seine Deutsche Variante eben so gut, weil das Original naturgetreu kopiert wird.


----------



## Mothman (20. Januar 2013)

UthaSnake schrieb:


> Das einzige Spiel wo es mich gestört hat das es nur auf englsich war (also die SPrachausgabe) war L.A. Noire.
> Es war einfach schwierieg den Dialogen zu folgen, wenn auch noch (besonders am Anfang des Spiels) alle Möglichen Hinweise aufpoloppen die man auch noch ZU DEN DIALOGEN DAZU lesen musste/wollte


Da stimme ich dir 100% zu. Das ging mir genau so.  
Dort ist es mir auch schwer gefallen immer zu folgen, aus den von dir genannten Gründen.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2013)

naja, beo L.A. Noire hab ich deswegen auch die Untertitel abgestellt, da die nur abgelenkt haben und wenn man mal was nicht verstanden hat, gab´s ja ein Protokoll


----------



## Nosi11 (20. Januar 2013)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Diese sonderbare Sprechweise, Betonung, Pausen, etc sind Absicht. Der G-Man soll so merkwürdig bzw. "künstlich" klingen und deshalb finde ich ja seine Deutsche Variante eben so gut, weil das Original naturgetreu kopiert wird.



denke auch der g-man ist nicht das parade-beispiel für eine schlechte vertonung. er hört sich strange an, und so soll es auch sein


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2013)

Nosi11 schrieb:


> denke auch der g-man ist nicht das parade-beispiel für eine schlechte vertonung. er hört sich strange an, und so soll es auch sein


 
naja, im Deutschen wirkt es eher kopiert, im Englischen ist der Sprachfehler besser dargestellt und so wirkt es eher ein Stück weit so, als ob sie nicht ganz wussten was das soll


----------



## Mendos (20. Januar 2013)

Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Ländern sind wir Deutschen, was die Lokalisierung von Filmen oder Spielen betrifft, eigentlich richtig gut dran. Es wird so ziemlich alles synchronisiert und bei Filmen und Serien meist sogar richtig gut. Wenn man im europäischen Ausland einmal z.B. eine in die Landessprache lokalisierte Serie gesehen hat, in der ein Sprecher alle Rollen "synchronisiert" und das ohne jegliche Emotion, weiß man wovon ich rede 
Bei Filmen stören mich persönlich eigentlich nur Wechsel der Sprecher von bekannten Schauspielern. Das hat mir damals z.B. Bad Boys 2 versaut, als Martin Lawrence eine ganz andere Stimme als in allen anderen Filmen hatte.

Leider wird der Lokalisation von Spielen in Deutschland nicht so ein Wert beigemessen wie der von Filmen und Serien, was man dann oft daran merkt, daß die Vertonung wie eine Durchsage im Supermarkt klingt.
Mein Highlight diesbezüglich war damals Lost Eden, welches ich als englische Demo gespielt hatte. Die (für damilige Verhältnisse) atemberaubende Grafik, der tolle Soundtrack und die sehr guten Sprecher hatten mich damals begeistert. Ich hatte mir dann die deutsche Version gekauft und die deutschen Sprecher haben mir fast das Spiel versaut. Mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich aber daran.
Lost Eden Intro (deutsch)
Lost Eden Intro (englisch)
Und da war der Sprecher von Eloy noch einer der besseren. 

Leider kommt das heute noch ziemlich oft vor, weswegen ich Spiele meist auch auf englisch kaufe bzw. spiele. Und wenn man die englische Synchronisation dann einmal kennt, fällt es einem schwer, wieder auf die deutsche umzuschalten, da der Sprecher der Spielfigur auch einen gewissen Charakter verleiht. 
Z.B. bei Mass Effect: wenn man Joker mit der Stimme von Seth Green kennt, dann geht Hubertus von Lerchenfeld (spricht z.B. den Marshall in How I met your mother) gar nicht.


----------



## RobinGMS (20. Januar 2013)

Resident Evil spiele bzw. sehe ich generell auf Englisch. Nicht weil ich die deutsche Synchro nicht mag, sondern weil ich mich zu sehr an die Originalstimmen gewöhnt habe.


----------



## elmex201 (22. Januar 2013)

*Snobs*

Die "Snobs" schon wieder. "Ich höhre sowieso nur Original und Deustch ist sche##e!" "Gut das es keine deutsche Synchro gibt" Wollt ihr damit prahlen oder haltet ihr euch für cool? 
Überall wo es Synchro von Spiel geht immer wieder die selben Kommentare. Wenn euch die englische Sprache lieber ist dann könnt ihr euch auch in englisch sprachigen Foren rumtreiben.

Ich kann zwar auch englisch (tut auch nichts zu Sache)  aber das Kauderwelsch in Spielen ist kaum zu verstehen. Wenn man ein Spiel in Deutschland verkaufen will, sollte es auch in Deutsch sein. Aber gerade da wird gerne gespart aber gleichzeitig ein Haufen Kohle für Werbung rausgehauen.


----------



## svd (22. Januar 2013)

Das hat mit Snobismus nichts zu tun.

Die Musikuntermalung und Geräuscheffekte tragen, für mich, am meisten zur Atmosphäre eines Spiels (oder Films) bei.
(Transformers oder Armageddon zB... ohne die gute Hintergrundmusik wären sie, objektiv gesehen, nur bescheuerte Filme.)

Die Sprache kommt dann schon als nächstes. 

Das es auch ohne geht, zeigen "Disney's Oben" (der Anfang) oder die "Lufia" (SNES) Spiele, welche, ohne ein einziges gesprochenes Wort, emotionaler und berührender waren, als die durchschnittliche Schnulze.)

Wenn denn eine Sprachausgabe vorhanden ist, wirkt sie sich direkt auf die Glaubwürdigkeit und Stimmigkeit der Spielwelt aus, ist also mitverantwortlich, ob ich mich das Spiel einfach mitreißt, oder ich mir ständig bewusst bin, lediglich ein außenstehender Beobachter zu sein.

Die Sprecher der OV haben oft den Vorteil, direkt in die Entstehung des Spiels involviert zu sein. Sie unterhalten sich im Studio mit den Entwicklern, bekommen die Handlung, die Spielfiguren und deren Motivation erklärt, beim Arbeiten die zu synchronisierenden Videosequenzen gezeigt, stehen auch sogar mal für das Motion Capturing zur Verfügung. 
Das ist an allen Ecken und Enden spürbar.

Die deutschen Sprecher bekommen vermutlich bloß einen Stapel Blätter mit dem, vielleicht mangelhaft übersetzten (aus silicone wird Silikon, nicht Silizium... das radio ist nicht das Funkgerät, sondern das Radio... gas nicht Benzin, sondern Gas... die "Sie" und "du" Problematik...), Text in die Hand gedrückt. Wenn's gut geht, stehen am Ende der Sätze auch mal Vermerke wie (verägert) oder (fragend).
Die Profis, alte Hasen im Geschäft, oft sogar Schauspieler, lesen das, so gut es ohne Regieanweisungen geht, routinemäßig runter, ein Mensch, der die laufenden Kosten im Auge hat, ruft irgendwann: "Danke, passt scho".

Im Schneideraum wird das Material zusammengestückelt. In der Endfassung hast du dann Streitgespräche, wo sich die Kontrahenten, nach drei Sekunden Pause, "ins Wort fallen", unterschiedliche Lautstärken, unpassende Betonungen, Witze ohne Pointen...

Später beim Spielen fragst du dich dann, weshalb ein, an und für sich großartiges und aufwändig produziertes, Spiel eine Sprachausgabe hat, die bescheuerten Zeichentrickserien wie "Weihnachtsmann und Co KG" oder einem Barbie(tm) CGI Film schlicht unterlegen ist...

Von einem "komplett in Deutsch" Spiel kann ich doch wohl den Standard einer "Benjamin Blümchen" Hörspielkassette erwarten.
Mehr will ich ja gar nicht...


----------



## Worrel (22. Januar 2013)

elmex201 schrieb:


> Die "Snobs" schon wieder. "Ich höhre sowieso nur Original und Deustch ist sche##e!" ...


 Filme in der Originalsprache zu sehen (so man sie denn versteht) hat einige Vorteile:

- es ist immer die selbe Stimme und nicht wie bei Columbo oder Grandpa Simpson, je nach Folge eine andere
- die Aussprache ist lippensynchron
- sämtliche Wortwitze, Anspielungen sind enthalten und mußten nicht aufgrund Unübersetzbarkeit oder Länge der Szene gekürzt werden oder entfallen
- das Synchronisationsteam kann den Originalfilm nicht durch übertriebene Kreativität entstellen. Siehe zB Ritter der Kokosnuss, bei dem König Artus noch eine paar Kalauer zugesteckt wurden, so daß alle die ganze Zeit wie Witzfiguren wirken, während im Original Artus der einzige ernste Charakter in dieser Welt voll Wahnsinn ist, was für mich _gerade _den Witz des Films ausmacht. Auch die Terence Hill/Bud Spencer Filme sollen ja weiter in Richtung Klamauk synchronisiert worden sein als es im Original beabsichtigt war.

In der heutigen Zeit erwarte ich eigentlich, daß ein Film/Spiel mindestens die Auswahl ermöglicht, es auch in der Originalsprache zu spielen. Ist ja nicht so, daß auf den DVDs/BluRays kein Platz mehr dafür wäre ...


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2013)

Also ich weiß nicht, für mich wirkt das eher als hätte da jemand eine Leseschwäche bzw. einen Anflug von Selektiver Wahrnehmung, weil ich lese jetzt nicht wirklich was davon das Deutsch Scheiße wär, sondern das man mit der Qualität unzufrieden ist und die Englische Version besser ist

Und mal ehrlich, wozu soll ich mir so ne Grottige deutsche Fassung von Color of Magic antun, wobei schlechte Lokalisierung bei Pratchett ja Tradition hat, oder die fragwürdige Steven King Übersetzung, natürlich nehm ich die Original Fassung

Außerdem, also wenn man die Leute in Spielen nicht versteht, dann ist es oft auch mit den Sprachfähigkeiten oft nicht allzuweit bestellt


----------



## Mothman (22. Januar 2013)

elmex201 schrieb:


> Die "Snobs" schon wieder. "Ich höhre sowieso nur Original und Deustch ist sche##e!" "Gut das es keine deutsche Synchro gibt" Wollt ihr damit prahlen oder haltet ihr euch für cool?


Nein, fühlst du dich gerade cool? Falls ja, lass dir gesagt sein: Du bist es nicht. 



elmex201 schrieb:


> Überall wo es Synchro von Spiel geht immer wieder die selben Kommentare. Wenn euch die englische Sprache lieber ist dann könnt ihr euch auch in englisch sprachigen Foren rumtreiben.


Was hat das Eine mit dem Anderen zu tun?



elmex201 schrieb:


> Ich kann zwar auch englisch (tut auch nichts zu Sache)


Klar, es tut nichts zur Sache, aber unerwähnt sollte es auch nicht bleiben, oder?!  



elmex201 schrieb:


> aber das Kauderwelsch in Spielen ist kaum zu verstehen. Wenn man ein Spiel in Deutschland verkaufen will, sollte es auch in Deutsch sein. Aber gerade da wird gerne gespart aber gleichzeitig ein Haufen Kohle für Werbung rausgehauen.


Ich finde es auch gut/besser, wenn beides zu kaufen ist: Original und Loka.
Aber was man sich kauft und warum, sollte jedem selbst überlassen sein.


----------



## Cityboy (23. Januar 2013)

Für mich ist in erster line Gefühl!!!!! Gefühl, Gefühl, Gefühl ... wenn eine Deutsche Synchro das nicht hinbekommt, dann halt die englische...... hoffentlich .... ansonsten wird der Titel nicht gespielt! Punkt ende, aus!.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2013)

Ich finde, ihr übertreibt da aber ein wenig. Gut, die deutsche Synchronisation ist bei den genannten Titeln nicht weltklasse, aber wirklich schlecht ist sie auch nicht.

Wirklich schlecht ist sowas zum Beispiel:

Wie bei Raven Squad (gibt's auch für PC):




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kyvmL05frEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Oder bei Terrorist Takedown: Covert Operations, da ist die Sprachausgabe auch wirklich übel.

Insgesamt gesehen, würde ich aber sagen, dass die deutsche Synchronisation in den letzten Jahren wieder besser geworden ist. Vor allem Ubisoft macht da gute Arbeit. Ein Far Cry 3 ist zum Beispiel exzellent auf Deutsch vertont.


----------



## Enisra (23. Januar 2013)

naja, also Metal Gear Solid ist doch schon wirklich furchtbar

Wenn man mal die Deutsche Version 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=emnVXdvRA6I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



mit der Englischen Fassung vergleicht




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ayZG-RJCUYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Also da muss man schon ziemlich wenig Ahnung haben oder so ein verkappter Sprachnationalist sein wenn man andere als versnobt ansieht, weil sich sowas nicht antun wollen, grade Snake hört sich an als ob einer vom Blatt abließt


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Januar 2013)

Ok, das ist wirklich übel


----------



## svd (23. Januar 2013)

Ich fand eigentlich sogar die deutsche Synchro von den NFS Teilen "Most Wanted" bis "Undercover" gut.

("The Run" *musste* ich, wegen Christina Hendricks, einfach OV spielen! Alles andere gehört mit, nicht unter dreißig, Stockhieben bestraft!)

Als eh nicht verwöhnter Spieler war ich von "Undercover" positiv überrascht. Dachte mir damals sogar: "Hö, das klingt, EA typisch (eigentlich immer hoher Produktionswert, die haben halt einen Haufen Schotter...), ganz gut, eigentlich unm Welten besser als alles andere, was ich (zu der Zeit) gepislet habe."
Das die männlichen Akteure, auch EA typisch, diese B-Movie Machostimme haben und die Story blöd ist (es ist ein Rennspiel, leider kein gutes) soll die Leistung der Synchro nicht schmälern.


"Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force" wollte ich, an und für sich, auch deutsch spielen. Schließlich hatten sie die deutschen Sprecher der Serie im Studio, (Alexandria eine, mir aus Hörspielen bekannte und geschätzte, Stimme). Und die Aussicht, das Spiel quasi als mehrteilige Episode zu spielen, fand ich ziemlich schnieke. 

Nun, wer's gespielt hat, kennt den Anfang. Fähnrich Alexandria Munro (bzw. Alexander) schleicht/schießt durch einen Borgkubus, nachdem ihre Kollegen es geschafft haben, sich gefangen nehmen zu lassen.
Endlich bei den Arrestzellen angekommen, tippt sie auf dem Tastatenfeld herum, mit dem Ziel, die Energiebarriere zu deaktivieren.

Aufgescheuchte Borg in der Nähe, Zeit- und Erfolgdruck... ein ungeduldiges und genervtes "Not workin'..." (OV) murmelnd, tritt Fänrich Munro zurück, um das Problem anders zu lösen.

In der deutschen Fassung wurde daraus eher ein "(Schulterzucken) Geht nicht." Da hab ich dann doch lieber die Sprache gewechselt.


----------



## baiR (25. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich finde, ihr übertreibt da aber ein wenig. Gut, die deutsche Synchronisation ist bei den genannten Titeln nicht weltklasse, aber wirklich schlecht ist sie auch nicht.
> 
> Wirklich schlecht ist sowas zum Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Es gibt auch andere Spiele bei denen mir die Synchro gefällt obwohl sie allgemein als ungelungen gelten. Die Synchro von Half Life 2 gefiel mir in der deutschen Version sehr gut. Die Sprecher waren nicht perfekt in ihrer Aussprache aber wer spricht in echt schon so hochgestochen und perfekt wie in den meisten qualitativ hochwertigen deutschen Synchros? Die Stimme der Wissenschaftler, Zivilisten und vor allem die Stimme von Alyx gefielen mir ziemlich gut. Die Stimme von Alyx hat auch dazu beigetragen, dass die deutsche Alyx noch attraktiver wirkt. Die deutsche Stimme des G-Man ist zwar nicht unbedingt die beste, allerdings würde ich sie nicht als schlecht bezeichnen. Die Stimme ist einfach ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber ansonsten könnte ich nicht sagen, dass die Synchro von der Qualität her schlecht war. 

Wenn Synchros im deutschen richtig gemacht werden dann können die locker mit den englischen mithalten. Vor allem die deutsche Synchro von Bioshock 1 und 2 ist einfach göttlich! Die Spiele kommen mir eigentlich immer als erstes für gelungene deutsche Spielesynchronisation in den Kopf. Mir würden aber noch mehr gute Beispiele einfallen. Ich denke, dass wir in Zukunft immer weniger schlechte Synchros haben. Dass die Spiele hier nicht so gut synchronisiert werden hat einfach damit zutun, dass die Videospieleindustrie hier nicht so einen großen Stellenwert hat wie in englischsprachigen Ländern. Außerdem wurde hier ja auch schon angesprochen, dass für die englische Synchro oft mit den Entwicklern zusammengearbeitet wird. Ich denke, dass die Spiele in Deutschland mit der Zeit einen immer größeren Stellenwert haben werden. Je realistischer und cineastischer die Spiele werden umso mehr Anerkennung werden diese hier finden und so immer mehr Casuals anziehen, auch in den oberen Altersgruppen. Es gibt ja immer noch Leute die denken, dass die Videospiele noch total verpixelt aussehen und das nach jeden abgeschossenen Feind Highscorepunkte auf den Bildschirm zu sehen sind. Diese sind dann von den heutigen Spielen total geflasht wenn sie diese live vor Gesicht bekommen. Sehe ich auch immer an meiner großen Schwester wenn ich der heutige Grafikkracher zeige.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass die deutsche Film- und Fernsehindustrie grottenschlecht ist. Allerdings sind die Synchronstudios hier in Deutschland verdammt gut. Es wird immer von den meisten Wichtigtuern behauptet, dass die deutschen Synchros einfach unerträglich sind aber das tun die, wie ihr Name schon sagt, nur um sich wichtig zu machen. Ich kenne genug Leute die perfekt englisch können aber trotzdem die deutsche Synchronfassung bevorzugen. 



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ok, das ist wirklich übel


 
Das kannst du laut sagen. Es kommt einfach nur total übel rüber wenn eine Person wie Solid Snake anstatt "Was ist denn?!", "Was denn?!" sagt. Die Hauptfigur ist hier einfach grottenschlecht synchronisiert und nicht nur das, sogar die Stimme ist unerträglich. 

Das ist die Stelle die ich meine:
Metal Gear Solid - Psycho Mantis (German) - YouTube

Aber das schießt den Vogel entgültig ab. Zum Totlachen. "Umarme mich Snake" und die geile Antwort darauf: "Was denn nun los?" 
Der Slang von Solid Snake Sprecher sorgt noch zusätzlich zur schlechten Synchro dafür, dass man hier die Dialoge unmöglich ernst nehmen kann:

Metal Gear Solid - Psycho Mantis (German) - YouTube

Die Stimme der Frau hört sich an wie die deutsche Stimme von Julia Roberts. Sie ist eigentlich eine sehr gute Synchronsprecherin aber ich denke, die Bedingungen unter denen die Synchro aufgenommen wurde waren sehr schlecht. Man hört allein schon an der Qualität, dass die Synchro nicht von einen großen Synchronstudio stammen kann.


----------



## svd (25. Januar 2013)

baiR schrieb:


> [...]
> Allerdings sind die Synchronstudios hier in Deutschland verdammt gut. Es wird immer von den meisten Wichtigtuern behauptet, dass die deutschen Synchros einfach unerträglich sind aber das tun die, wie ihr Name schon sagt, nur um sich wichtig zu machen.
> [...]


 
Das stimmt allerdings. Wer beim Zappen schon mal die "Power Rangers" auf italienisch gehört hat, weiß, was "unerträglich" bedeutet...


----------



## RichardLancelot (25. Januar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie bei Raven Squad (gibt's auch für PC):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Allein wegen dem 'Österreicher' will ich das Spiel jetzt haben...


----------

